# Would you board your horse there?



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

That does not sound too bad at all. I pay $200 for pasture board, and in his pasture with him right now there are 6 other horses. They don't rotate them and sadly it is all dry lot. But he does get a round bale 24/7 and a run in, plus automatic water. The trailer parking where I board is $25 a month and they do not grain horses that are on pasture, only the ones that have stalls, but I prefer to feed my own horse anyways. No outdoor, just a medium sized indoor and no round pen (kinda bummers but oh well) also they have one wash rack, and a tack room. Everything inside is heated which is very nice during the winter time. Over all I would say those prices are not bad, and without seeing pictures of course, I would board my horse there.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Now I have to ask what part of Maryland (Hook a fellow Marylander up!)

Sounds like a great deal. I can't find field board with a decent ring/round pen for under 250.


----------



## Aigoo (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm located at Washington country part.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

So sad, too far for me.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Sounds reasonable for Maryland and certainly would entertain it if it were me .

I paid $125 (now $100 ea. for three) when I moved two horses to where I am at with similar facilities... We don't pay to park our trailer though.


----------



## Aigoo (Jan 8, 2014)

I currently pay $500 for 3 horses for field board... I am tempted to make the move. The current barn doesn't have decent riding arena. They just have a grassy round pen. Should I move my horses? Mmm. I am seriously tempted though.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm moving to Maryland!!! The cheapest board here is $250 for do-it-all-yourself pasture board, usually a dry lot, no grain provided whatsoever. And those places don't have arenas or round pens or anything at all. If you want even a round pen or pasture to ride in, you're looking at more like $300.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd move.

I pay $185/month and mine is in WAY less than 1/4 acre with two other horses (one of whom is a bully). They are fed alfalfa or grass hay three times per day and that's it (unless I supply grain, but the bully would just run my horse off it and I'm not paying to feed someone else's pasture puff). We do have a nice arena and round pen, but neither are lighted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aigoo (Jan 8, 2014)

I just decided that my geldings will go that new barn... I gave the 30 days notice today. My old mare will go to a private retirement farm to spend her last one - three months before we end her life. I hope it will go well.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd move too and I love my current barn.


----------



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

Doesn't sound to bad, but would be nice to have a bigger area of pasture.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Sounds really reasonable for Maryland…..but, then, Maryland is a bit like NY……there are places other than the "citified" ones. lol I have lived there, but not anywhere near that cheap!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Aigoo ,.. pasture, hay and other feed ! that sounds like a fair price to me ! 
I used to charge 150 per horse , hay twice a day, no pasture. I did have a riding ring.
No box stall , not needed here. For 210 a month I cleaned the 18 x 32 ft corral.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i pay $130 a month for a stall no turnout, questionable quality alfalfa 2 flakes a day, and an unsafe half light arena. If i had the option you have i would be gone in hours lol!!!


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

In my immediate area, $175 a month is the cost to have your horse on someone else's property while having them starved, unwatered, and their needs gone completely ignored. 

Pasture board (with you providing the hay) here runs about $250-350/month. Probably around $450 if it has an arena and they supply the feed. 

Consider yourself very lucky!  I'd be there in a heartbeat if the care was consistently good.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Sounds really reasonable!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sounds good to me. I am not commenting on the price since I have no idea if that is reasonable or not, but the setup sounds pleasant. The only thing I would be hesitant about is the added feed. I'm a big fan of a simple hay diet unless a horse truly _needs_ something more and if that's the case, I still stay completely away from any sort of "grain".

A big plus to me would be that if you have 2 horses, it is entirely possible that they would have a paddock all to themselves and you wouldn't have to deal with someone else's horse who may or may not have manners.


----------

